# Is this a sign of a yeast infection, or something else?



## NeedSuggestions (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone else have these symptoms? At times, I have vaginal itching which I assume is yeast infection again. In addition, and this is what I want to know about, I also have occasional itching of the fingers and toes, not all at the same time. It varies. Could this be related? Do others have similar symptoms? Thanks!


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hello!i'm not a doctor but i saw my GYNO like 3 months ago for a similar thing i would get what i call it is (ichy vigina)i know its sounds silly but that's how i call it,so anyways i ask my GYNO i get really ichy there and all over my body like one 1/2 weeks or 2 weeks before my period, like crazy ichy!like i would even tell my freind (stop this ichy vigina rip it out!!)LOL! and then i would be ichy all over toes and fingers as well, .she told me that its normal before your period, because something to do with your bacteria(good one) in your body and your vigina and uterus, my body needed maybe more,she told me to take yougourt vitamins and let me tell you it has help very very much i will get ichy once and awile but nothing like before and if i cant take the vitamins i eat yougourt the yoptimal one there wih all the anti- whatever in it,it help me a great deal,if i was you i would try it, because its not dangerous unless you are alergic to lactose( wicht i am) but i take lactaid, but the yougourt vitamin is lactose free, anyways i hope that can help!


----------



## jeffersona (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello, Firstly im sorry for your pain.secondly i have to say i think it is definately the yeast infection. You can get rid of the yeast infection with the creams that you get from the doctors but these only cure it temporarily. There are other methods that you can use to cure the recurring yeast infection for good, usually naturally and over time to stop these symptoms for good. I would suggest you saw your doctor again first. But there are many useful resources online all over the place. I had the same thing for 6 years, it just kept coming back! but now im clear.I hope you get better.And i hope e have helped.


----------

